# Sub Woofers suggestion



## Aju Abdul Rahman (Aug 9, 2014)

I guys
This site has been really very very helpful to me.. Hats off to u guy & all my friends out there who ve been helping me with their valuable suggestions .. Thanks..
I m planning to buy a Klipsch Rf 7 package which includes Rf7,Rc64,Rs62.. Now for sub woofer I m confused as to what to opt for ... Only 2 types I m aware of is Sw 115 & Sw 310.. Pls tell me which one of these is better and also suggest any other model which could be better than these 2 for the given Rf 7 package. Also pls suggest between Marantz Sr7008. Onkio Txnr5010 & Onkio Txnr3030 Atmos ready.. Pls advice guys .. Thanks a lot.

Aju..


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to subwoofers forum.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Skip the Klipsch subs, you can do significantly better fro the money. How much are you looking to spend?

PSA, Rythmik SVS, --- there are several internet direct options that will produce a better sub value for the same money as the Klipsch subs.


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

+1 cant go wrong with any of those, reaction audio is also getting decent reviews. customer service and availability of someone to talk to, psa and svs lead the pack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I own and recommend Rythmiks. Hard to beat a servo sub for both slam and nuance


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

vidiot33 said:


> I own and recommend Rythmiks. Hard to beat a servo sub for both slam and nuance


I also own a Rythmik and am ecstatic with its performance (extension, output volume, and articulation) even though the model I have is their entry level unit.


----------



## Southern Sound (Oct 23, 2014)

Aju Abdul Rahman said:


> I guys
> This site has been really very very helpful to me.. Hats off to u guy & all my friends out there who ve been helping me with their valuable suggestions .. Thanks..
> I m planning to buy a Klipsch Rf 7 package which includes Rf7,Rc64,Rs62.. Now for sub woofer I m confused as to what to opt for ... Only 2 types I m aware of is Sw 115 & Sw 310.. Pls tell me which one of these is better and also suggest any other model which could be better than these 2 for the given Rf 7 package. Also pls suggest between Marantz Sr7008. Onkio Txnr5010 & Onkio Txnr3030 Atmos ready.. Pls advice guys .. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Aju..


What helps with specific sub recommendation is to know your room dimensions. How many cubic feet is your listening area? What's the longest wall length in feet? Is the room sealed off from other rooms, or is it part of a great room with kitchen dining area combined? 

I'm a huge fan of PSA subs, and own one. However, it seems you might be overseas where ID brands are difficult to order. Where are you located?


----------

